# British teacher in Abu Dhabi kills herself over naked photos on Facebook



## Sean2008

Anyone heard about this?

Teacher killed herself 'after boyfriend post naked pictures of her on Facebook' | Mail Online


----------



## Dannysigma

It was in the papers about a month ago, though some were claiming that it might have been an accident.


----------



## Free_Spirit

i hope UAE will not block Facebook because of this


----------



## Asma_dxb

Oh God, that's just horrible. Why would he do that. Seriously, there are some pretty sick people out there.


----------



## Jynxgirl

What amazes me, is that she felt that bad that she had to kill herself over some naughty pics. ? Its a very sad thing indeed, no idea why he put the photos up or how racey the pics were, but facebook removes such things quite quickly.


----------



## tolkien

Yes, Facebook even disallows Scrabble! UAE is an "invalid country", tum tee tum!


----------



## SBP

tolkien said:


> Yes, Facebook even disallows Scrabble! UAE is an "invalid country", tum tee tum!


I've played Scrabble on FB???


----------



## tolkien

tolkien said:


> Yes, Facebook even disallows Scrabble! UAE is an "invalid country", tum tee tum!


5 mins ago! Or, at least tried to??


----------



## SBP

tolkien said:


> 5 mins ago! Or, at least tried to??


Well not recently, or did you mean banned from UAE as only played it on UK site ages ago?


----------



## tolkien

SBP said:


> I've played Scrabble on FB???


What I mean is if you go to the application and try to access it, as of 5 mins ago in the UAE, the response from the server is "invalid country", and not for the first time vis a vis other sites.


----------



## SBP

tolkien said:


> What I mean is if you go to the application and try to access it, as of 5 mins ago in the UAE, the response from the server is "invalid country", and not for the first time vis a vis other sites.


Obviously not paid their bill


----------



## tolkien

SBP said:


> Obviously not paid their bill


probably qualifies as a utility!


----------



## Elphaba

I can access FB Scrabble.

-


----------



## SBP

Elphaba said:


> I can access FB Scrabble.
> 
> -


Ok now you scare me :behindsofa:its like Big Sister watching....Elph you truly *DO* have magic powers


----------



## Elphaba

There is a reason for my username & avatar...

-


----------



## SBP

So it appears!! Do you have a broom and black cat?


----------



## Elphaba

A broom? How retro. It's vacuum cleaners these days.

-


----------



## SBP

Better suction


----------



## Jynxgirl

I think Elphaba likes it to blow more then suck. Gets her there faster.


----------



## justforus

Well I think its very sad. Apparently she was found with her clothes packed and passport in her pocket ready to go. Seems a bit drastic to go to the lengths that she did when I suppose she was on her way back.


----------



## SBP

justforus said:


> Well I think its very sad. Apparently she was found with her clothes packed and passport in her pocket ready to go. Seems a bit drastic to go to the lengths that she did when I suppose she was on her way back.


Indeed...why bother to kill yourself if you had packed and have passport in pocket ready to leave????


----------



## Jynxgirl

Could she have gotten into trouble from the government here because of these pictures?


----------



## Jynxgirl

I wrote this, and then thought about the text message couple. Of course she would.


----------



## justforus

Well looking through the UK press (I know before you say it) she seemed happy enough. Apparently an IT technician who 'She really didn't get on with' had seen them and she was worried would show them up. Still think its sad, AD is not as conservative as Saudi. Not worth killing yourself over anyway. If she had previous stuff and was that worried she still should have taken a chance and tried to get back home. They would have taken her passport at the airport. Poor girl, imagine being so scared that you would take your own life, whatever the reason.


----------



## SBP

I think the point we were trying to make was that it doesn't make sense for her to take her own life. As you said she seemed happy enough beforehand


----------

